# Frage zum Bootprojekt



## domicilio (3 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu dieser ganzen Bootprojekt sache. Weder konnte ich in der Hilfe nichts genaues finden, noch konnte mir ein Berater von Beckhoff weiterhelfen...

Also es ist eine CX2020 mit Ethercat etc. im Schaltschrank. Ich arbeite extern über ein Notebook. Wie kann ich nun vom Notebook aus ein Bootprojekt erzeugen, sodass
es auf dem Embedded-PC landet? Sollte das nicht eigentlich automatisch gehen? Ich geh vom Notebook online mit Zielsystem CX2020 und erstelle ein Bootprojekt,
also sollte das Bootprojekt auf dem CX2020 liegen? Wenn ich aber Notebook abklemme und die ganze Maschine neustarte passiert gar nichts. Bootprojekt und das Projekt selbst stimmen nicht überein etc...

Es geht darum, wenn der Kunde eine Änderung wünscht, kann man doch nicht den ganzen Weg dorthinfahren, alles auf das Embedded-PC kopieren, von dort ausführen mit PLC Control und dann Bootprojekt erzeugen.

Ich will eine Lösung, sodass ich im eine ZIP-Datei schicke und er lädt alle dateien in einen ordner, schaltet die maschine aus und wieder ein und alles läuft. Ist das irgendwie möglich? Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht
all zu umständlich ausgedrückt.

Liebe Grüße

P.S.: Anzufügen ist auch noch. Vom Daheim wird dann z.B. eine Ändeurng unternommen und dann dem Kunden zugeschickt. Was genau muss man machen? Von zu Hause Bootprojekt erstellen? Braucht man ein neues Bootprojekt?


----------



## KvT (3 Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich kenne Beckhoff zwar nicht, aber bei anderen CoDeSys Steuerungen kannst Offline ein Bootprojekt erstellen.

Das ist das gleiche Vorgehen, wenn Du online zu einer Steuerung Verbindung hast nur eben offline ohne Steuerung.
Dann sollte sich ein Fenster öffnen, wo die beiden Dateien abgespeichert werden sollen.

Diese beiden Dateien müsste dann Dein Kunde in den entsprechenden Ordner der Steuerung schreiben.
(ftp oder USB Stick an der Steuerung oder ....)


----------



## Fx64 (3 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Du programmierst doch den CX remote, oder? -> Bootprojekt erzeugen (online), das machst Du scheinbar richtig. Ist TwinCAT so konfiguriert das es auch das Bootprojekt beim Starten lädt? Siehe Eigenschaften per Systemmanager.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ghosty (3 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
bei Beckhoff kannst du auch ein offline Bootprojekt erzeugen. Beim erzeugen des offline Bootprojektes wird die Datei TCPLC_P_x.wbp (x  = Nummer des Laufzeitsystems) im Projektordner neu generiert. Diese Datei kannst du dem Kunden schicken. Er muss dann hingehen und die Datei im Verzeichniss 'Hard Disk\TwinCat\Boot' ersetzen. Dadurch kannst du das Bootprojekt tauschen.


----------



## Fx64 (3 Juni 2013)

Ja, offline Bootprojekt geht bei Beckhoff natürlich auch, aber vorsicht bei verschiedenen Konfigurationen und Plattformen!!! Nachtrag: Diese TCPLC_P_x.wbp muss dann händisch in den \TwinCAT\Boot - Ordner kopiert werden (TC2).


----------



## Ghosty (3 Juni 2013)

Ich gehe immer hin und ändere den Datei Name der alten Datei in TCPLC_P_x.old um, bevor ich das neue Bootprojekt in den Ordner kopiere. So hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit wieder den Schritt zurück zu gehen.


----------



## domicilio (5 Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt von jemandem erfahren, dass sicherste ist wenn man wirklich auf dem Embedded-PC das Bootprojekt erzeugt. Anscheinend kann man ganz einfach eine BATCH-Datei schreiben, die per Kommandozeilenbefehle das Projekt öffnet, kompiliert und Bootprojekt erzeugt. Das werde ich dann wohl ausprobieren.


----------



## Fx64 (6 Juni 2013)

Ja, für Batch bei Kommandozeilenbefehlen im Infosys nachschauen.


----------



## domicilio (17 März 2014)

Hallo,
nach gut einem Jahr steh ich irgendwie wieder am Anfang. Nichts funktioniert auf einmal. Weder manuell oder mit meiner Batch Datei.
In PLC Control lade ich mein Projekt (*.pro). Ich logge mich ein. Ich erzeuge ein Bootprojekt. Ich logge mich aus.
....Was mir auffällt und suspekt aussieht ist unter Anderem, sobald ich mich einlogge erscheint am Dateinamen ein Sternchen, als wäre das Projekt
verändert worden...

Unter Programme/TwinCat/Startup habe ich eine Verknüpfung welche mir eine PLC HMI startet.( bsp. PLCHMI.exe projekt.pro /visu XY ).

Nachdem ich ich nun den Rechner neustarte lädt PLC HMI und versucht sich wieder an der Übersetzung des Projektes und es erscheint abrupt die Meldung,
dass das Programm auf der Steuerung nicht mehr aktuell ist.
Ich habe viele Wege probiert. Meine BatchDatei war auch immer unverändert und mach nichts anderes wie das was ich oben per Hand gemacht habe.
Doch irgendwie krieg ich es absolut nicht mehr zum Laufen. PLC HMI meldet immer und immer wieder, dass das Programm auf der Steuerung nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Geht beim Neustart von Windows irgendetwas verloren? Warum übersetzt PLC HMI noch einmal irgendetwas? Wozu das ganze Bootprojekt und Programm auf die Steuerung laden dann?

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann eventuell weiterhelfen? Mach ich was prinzipiell falsch?

Liebe Grüße

P.S.: Sogar wenn ich OFFLINE Bootprojekt machen will erscheint oben in der Titelleiste ein Sternchen und wenn er fertig ist dann steht da "Aktueller Code entspricht nicht dem zuletzt geladenen Code. Wollen Sie trotzdem fortfahren?" ....Was ist das? Ich lade was und will nur ein Bootprojekt aber er verändert mir das Projekt und dann stimmen sie natürlch nicht überrein....

P.P.S.: Oh je oh je...Bin auf das Twincat Symbol in der Taskleiste gegangen dann auf Eigenschaften, dann auf die Registerkarte PLC und hab dort bei Laufzeitsystem ein Häkchen gemacht.
War das wirklich die Lösung? Ich wäre nie darauf gekommen. Es heisst überall nur Bootprojekt erstellen, Verknüpfung zur PLC HMI im Startup und fertig. Man müsste mal eine detailliertere Anleitung anbieten, oder zumindest infosys etwas google freundlicher machen, sodass man es besser finden kann.


----------

